# Advice needed Emma Post-clipping2



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

To review: I had Emma clipped because it was ImpossiblE to get her back into the cage. She now cannot gain more than a little height when she flies.

It's been about a month.

She will come out of the cage sometimes with the other three, but not as quickly and not as much as before she was clipped. She will sometimes jump onto my arm for treats. She will do this if I am sitting in my chair and she is on the side of the cage or if I am standing by the cage and she is on top.

A problem: 

She will sometimes try to fly and then ends up on the floor.
On the floor, she walks around flock calling.
When I offer my hand, my arm, or a perch, she runs away. 
She will Never step up from the floor.
The only things that works is a wicker basket. If I put it near her, she will step up onto that, then onto my arm, then I can return her onto the cage.
Once she's off the floor, she retreats into the cage and sits on the highest spot, reluctant to come out again.

I think she is frightened by being on the floor, and I really don't like my birds on the floor because I feel it is dangerous.

I am having trouble figuring out why she won't step up onto my arm from the floor, even if I am offering her a treat. She's scared of the floor, but she's more scared of my arm than of the floor. Why? She's not scared of my arm if she's on the cage (although she has never stepped on to it from inside the cage).

I really don't want her to end up cage bound. I want her to feel safe to come out of the cage.

How can I get her to step up onto my arm from the floor?
How can I help her overcome being afraid to come out of the cage?

I had good reasons for having her clipped, but now I am a little sad because she doesn't have the confidence and outgoing spirit she used to have.


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am having this problem with Azazel. I clipped him when I got him because he was not hand friendly and hadn't been out of a cage in atleast 6 months so he was very nervous and flying into everything and getting hurt. Now when he gets spooked he'll try to fly and ends up on the floor. If you approach him he will take off running somewhere's else and if he doesn't he still doesn't want me to get him and he's shaking from being on the floor. I've tried different things and what has worked recently is standing a little ways away and calling to him and talking to him in a cutesy voice. He really likes it and comes running to me and I'll bend down and keep talking to him and he'll eventually get on my hand then I offer a treat and put him on his play stand which is near his cage. Sometimes he just wants to get back in his cage but sometimes he'll stay on his stand with Callie and after a few minutes he'll start singing to her. 

I think the reason this approach works is because he comes to me not me coming to him. He still thinks I'm a big mean monster going to eat him but when he is on the floor if he comes to me then he knows that it was his choice to ask for help. 

I hope you find something that helps her over her fright of the floor and your arm.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking at this from a cockatiel's perspective and I am wondering if it is because on the floor they are so low and a person is so high. On the cage, she may be higher than you or at least level?

I think... the only way to build confidence after something like clipping is to keep things calm and safe, but let them work it out on their own. I understand not wanting her on the floor, but maybe keeping her basket nearby or another way to climb that she is comfortable with and just letting her spend some time working out how she is going to deal with life post-clipping will help. If you give her the means to get off the floor, she will maybe feel safe and she worked out a process on her own to get there. 

Does that help at all?

You can build on this idea and give her a way to climb up to the cage if you are looking for a way to get her back in the cage. Or at least a way to get high enough that she will transfer to your arm. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Some tame & fully flighted birds have issues when on the floor, also preferring to run or take flight when a helping hand is offered, the floor is a very vulnerable place for them to be.
Could putting something from the floor to the cage so she can make her own way back up to it help? maybe a long ladder from the cage doorway to the floor? Or put the basket she's happy to climb onto next to the cage if it's tall enough. 
If she could learn to get herself back onto the cage it may help her build her confidence back.
I'm so sorry to hear you and Emma are still at odds, I know you thought long and hard before clipping Emma and that you acted on what you believed at the time was the correct path for you and Emma to follow, take heart in the knowledge that she will be back to her confident naughty self and running rings around you again when her flight feathers re grow


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for your suggestions!

I put a basket on the floor right by the cage. The basket is about 7 inches deep and it has a curved handle that comes up another 12 inches. 

When Emma got on the floor a little while ago she walked around calling very briefly. Then, she got up on the basket, climbed up the handle, jumped to the arm of a nearby chair, then onto the cage. Success!


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Ooooh! This made me cheer when I read it. I think you and Emma are on the right path and I really hope the progress keeps coming.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Last week a neighbor came over and expressed interest in my budgie, Snowy. She has had birds in the past and has a big vacant cage.

Because the chemistry between my four wasn't great and because the noise of two budgies was getting a bit much, I gave her Snowy.

In the last week Emma and I have made a lot of progress. She uses the basket to get up off the floor, she is no longer reluctant to come out of the cage, and she comes to my arm readily for treats. Sometimes she flies to my laptop and sits on it. Then, she will come to my arm and sometimes sit on my shoulder.

I think two budgies was a bit much for Emma, who is a quiet shy soul. 

I am so happy with how she's doing now. And, getting her back into the cage when I need to is relatively easy.

Thanks to everyone for the help and suggestions.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I did a fist pump when I read this! I am sad that Snowy is gone, but it sounds like she has a good home and things have improved greatly with Emma. You give me hope for my own endeavors!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I do hope you will have success to share soon.
I have had Emma since last November, so it's been a long process.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

That's wonderful news Dianne, I'm so happy for you and Emma


----------

